# Border Collie/Australian Shepherd



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

I recently adopted what I was told is an Australian shepherd /Border Collie mix but I'd like to hear from those of you who have more experience with the breed

The mother (Border Collie/Australian Shepherd) and father (Australian Shepherd) were on site.
What makes me question his breed is that here's huge lol
He's three months old and weighs more than my female German Shepherd 
weighed at that age.
The beige one is the father


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

*Pics*

This is my pup , Vader


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

*And the mother*

Sorry, I can't post three pics at once for some reason


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well the father doesn't look like a slouch, he's a big boy.

I have/had aussies, they can definitely vary in size and weight. Mine that recently passed, were both standard size, 21" but one was 45# and the other was pushing 60 and he wasn't fat., alot of muscle.

I have a mini now, who is a little squirt.

But again, aussie size range from small to quite big, a friend had one out of working lines and he was as big as the father's pic you showed


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

My Aussie Rowdy's father is 22 in and 62 pounds all muscle, his mother is only 18 in and about 40 pounds, totally different body types and builds. 
Rowdy is 22in and 52 pounds at 16mos. At times while he was a pup he weighed close to what my GSD Frank did at the same age, but Rowdy stopped at 50 pounds were Frank continued to grow for the next year (Frank is 30in and 94 pounds) 
Is the father registered Australian shepherd his face, forehead and ears are what makes me ask. Something is just a little different then what I would expect for an Aussie


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've seen quite the range in both BC and Aussies. I've seen show lines of both that remind me more of small Saint Bernards! The father is a little different to me as well. When you say he is Aussie, is that just what they said or do they have papers to prove it?


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for your responses ,
I bought the pup knowing he was a mix of at least 2 breeds so whatever he is, I'm just happy to have him.
I'm just really curious.
I agree the father looks different ...the guy I bought the pup from said the father was pure and purchased from a breeder .
Now I can't say if it was a reputable breeder or a byb .
I never asked about papers .
The mother was really small.
I know our pup was the big one out of all the pups, they had nick named him Goliath lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he looks pure to me, a little scruffy, not aussie groomed out, and I hate seeing that big chain he's tied to Looks like a red tri.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

I know... I had the same reaction when I showed up to the house.
The guy lives on a farm and apparently the dog has a taste for cats and chicken so he's tied up when not supervised .
Still sad .
Thanks for your help btw,I've never seen an Aussie that big before so I wasn't sure.
I'll have to post a video of my GSD playing with him , cutest thing ever.


----------

